
The people who say Web 2.0 apps are garbage are completely right -- and utterly wrong - theudude2002
http://mobileopportunity.blogspot.com/2007/02/people-who-say-web-20-apps-are-garbage.html
======
theudude2002
Micheal Mace says: "Participating in the blossoming of a new software platform
is one of the most exciting things you can do in the tech industry."

I think he's true. That's why I'm gonna jump on Apollo.

